# windows shared folder is not accessible



## kvgopi (Nov 1, 2009)

VPN Issue --

Below is the setup

Server < -- > VPN Gateway < -- > Client (VPN Client connected via VPN Client)

1. No Hardware Firewalls
2. Software firewalls are disabled

Server is reachable for client (PING is successful)

From server, client's share folder is accessible \\<client ip> Where as from client, Server's shared folder is not reachable \\<server ip>

What could be the problem?
How to fix it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate threads. If your thread is in an inappropriate forum, please report it and a moderator will move it.

Continue the problem resolution here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f103/not-able-to-access-windows-shared-folder-427601.html


----------

